# Shark Mesh bracelets.



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Ok. Here's how I adjusted my too slack shark mesh bracelet.

Pin it down on something, I used a hand adjust clamp but just get that nearest link solid. You don't want it moving around. I needed 2 'levels' taken off. I originally wanted and I would have preferred to use my Dremel.










So my Dremel decided it was going to break today.. the neighbors must be thinking why I swore so much. :notworthy:

So I popped the cutting disk and 'pole' into my hand drill.. yup! I'm a little crazy that way but.. frustration leads us down many a dark road..










Anyway.. this is not a horror story (but I I would rather have used the finesse of a Dremel and I recommend you use one).

Lean down and cut closer to your 'waste side' taking your time to run across the bracelet (I could feel each part of the link giving way).










Remember, if you have one of these of the same type, these are not individual loops, it is constructed more akin to a fence. One 'level' of this is one entire single 'level' of the bracelet. It is one single piece of 'wire'. Think of it like a squashed spring.










Take your time and use a pair of round nose pliers to pull out all the little bits left over.

If you have been careful enough it should fit nicely to your watch lugs, if they have been a little scratched you can reverse the part of the bracelet and 'hide' the scratches inside the clasp section.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Good tutorial :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Agree with @JoT...great demo, not often described so nicely. If you still feel this maybe beyond your expertise, or you don't have the tooling, you can buy a very nice sharkmesh with removeable 'H' links. Each link consists of the H and two rows of mesh which shorten the bracelet by about 10mm each and there are also some micro adjustments on the clasp. They are screwed links and the beauty of these is that the links can be replaced if necessary, which you can't do if you cut rows out.



















Watchgecko do a nice one.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Agree with @JoT...great demo, not often described so nicely. If you still feel this maybe beyond your expertise, or you don't have the tooling, you can buy a very nice sharkmesh with removeable 'H' links. Each link consists of the H and two rows of mesh which shorten the bracelet by about 10mm each and there are also some micro adjustments on the clasp. They are screwed links and the beauty of these is that the links can be replaced if necessary, which you can't do if you cut rows out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 True. Those are good. I wouldn't mind having the £££ to buy multiple versions of them to build a full bracelet made up from the links themselves. I think it would look cool.

Unfortunately if I was to get one of those ones it would have cost more than the actual watch!


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

SolaVeritate said:


> I wouldn't mind having the £££ to buy multiple versions of them to build a full bracelet made up from the links themselves. I think it would look cool.


 It seems someone has had my idea..










Image taken from ebay.


----------



## Alex_225 (Aug 15, 2021)

Thought I'd reply to this topic as I did a little search today after the arrival of a shark mesh strap today. I hadn't even given adjusting the size a though, just knew it would suit the watch I wanted it on.

I managed it without the need for electric tools, but certainly a lot of swearing, trying not to lose blood and the use some primitive tools. Not an easy job though and being careful not to mangle the row of links you want to actually use is not easy.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A good result in the end! :clap:


----------



## Alex_225 (Aug 15, 2021)

JoT said:


> A good result in the end! :clap:


 Yes it turned out how I wanted at least. I actually bought an 18mm shark mesh to use on another watch but I think I'll keep that stored for a bit longer haha


----------

